# The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List



## RichS

First – a big thank you to Captain Spaulding for taking this thread over for me over the last couple years! I think it’s time to give him the break he deserves, and I also think it is time for a refresh to this thread.

The major change is to make the Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List an *annual* list, so that manufacturers cannot guarantee a permanent spot on the list due to past successes. To stay on the list year after year, light makers will need to remain relevant, innovative and on the cutting edge of ever-expanding lighting technology. This does *NOT *mean that there is a restriction on what year a light was made to be eligible for a vote. You may have a 20 year old light that is no longer made, but you feel like it is a true "must-have" for you. It can go on the list. The point is, no light will remain indefinitely on the list as it will be started fresh each year. It will be difficult for lights to remain relevant and compete year after year with no updates.

So here we go – this is the 2013 Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List. I know it’s not quite 2013 yet, but close enough. At the end of 2013 we’ll crown the top 10 lights of the year, and start a brand new must-have list on 1/1/14. I’ll keep track of the annual top 10 winners each year so we can see who stays on top over time.

*Here are the rules for casting votes for the “must-have” list:*


*It has to be a "must-have" for you*. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straits)
*It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "must-have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights
*Please limit your total votes to no more than five (5) lights*. This does not mean you should automatically list five of your lights, but this is the limit. This is not intended to be a list of all the lights you own. If you have more than one light you feel is a true "must-have" light, feel free to list more than one. However, we want to avoid individuals indiscriminately listing all their lights.
* NOTE: *


You cannot cast a vote for a light you do not have - you are casting a vote of confidence based on your experience with a light.
You can change your mind and ask me to add/remove a vote, but you need to let me know which votes you are adding/removing to remain at 5 or less votes for the year.
I'll start with my own "must have" lights: A2 - regulated incan goodness, with the practicality of long-run LEDs when needed / Fire Foxes FF3 – 4,000+ throwy lumens out of something the size of a pop can – everyone needs one of these.. / 4Sevens MiNi 123 – crazy how such a tiny package can be so bright (high-CRI tint is nice too!) / 4Sevens Preon Revo (SS, neutral) – tiny, great UI, always unobtrusive and in my pocket when I need it!
*______________________*

**The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List** (*Top 10 Lights by Ranking*) 

*Requires minimum 5 votes*

...*#1: *(2-way tie)
..........- HDS Systems EDC Clicky
..........- SureFire C2
...*#2: *Zebralight S600
...*#3: *(3-way tie)*
*..........- Fire Foxes FF3
..........- Foursevens Mini ML (123)
..........- SureFire A2
...*#4: *Fenix E01
*______________________*

**246 Votes / Updated Through Post #105**


*#
Votes*_*Nominee*_*#
Votes*_*Nominee*_(11)HDS Systems EDC Clicky(1)Fenix TK75(11)SureFire C2(1)Fire Foxes FF1(8)Zebralight SC600(1)Foursevens Maelstrom G5(6)Fire Foxes FF3(1)Foursevens Maelstrom S18(6)Foursevens Mini ML (123)(1)Foursevens Maelstrom X10(6)SureFire A2(1)Foursevens Mini MA(5)Fenix E01(1)Foursevens Preon 1(4)Foursevens Preon Revo(1)Foursevens Preon P0 SS(4)Mac's Customs Tri-EDC(1)Foursevens QB2A(4)Muyshondt Aeon(1)Foursevens QTA(4)Solarforce L2M(1)Foursevens Quark Pro QP2A(4)Sunwayman V10r Ti(1)Foursevens Quark Pro QPA(4)SureFire E2e(1)Foursevens Quark Pro QPL(4)SureFire LX2(1)Itp A3 EOS(4)Zebralight SC52(1)JetBeam PA40(3)Fenix PD32(1)Klarus NT20(3)HDS Systems Rotary(1)Klarus XT2C(3)JetBeam RRT-0(1)LiteFlux LF2XT(3)Maglite 3D(3)Malkoff M61(1)ma_sha1 Darth Vader(3)Malkoff Wildcat(1)ma_sha1 Mega Blaster(3)McGizmo Haiku(1)ma_sha1 Swan Blaster(3)NiteCore Tiny Monster TM 11(1)Mac's Custom's EDC(3)Sunwayman V11r(1)Malkoff MD10(3)Zebralight H502(1)Malkoff MD2(2)EagleTac Clicky D25C(1)McGizmo Mule(2)Fenix E05(1)McGizmo Sundrop(2)Fenix LD01(1)Muyshondt Nautilus(2)Foursevens QT2A-X(1)Nailbender XM-L P60 Module(2)JetBeam RRT-01(1)Nitecore D11(2)Klarus XT11(1)NiteCore EC1(2)Malkoff M30(1)NiteCore EC2(2)Maratac AAA(1)NiteEye Eye10(2)Peak Eiger(1)Olight i2(2)Peak Logan(1)Olight i3(2)Quantum DD(1)Olight M21X(2)SureFire 6P(1)Olight S10(2)SureFire C3(1)Peak Eager Ultra(2)SureFire E1B(1)Peak Beam Systems Maxabeam(2)SureFire EB1(1)Petzl Nao(2)SureFire L1(1)Petzl Tikka XP 2(2)SureFire M6(1)Shadow SL3(2)SureFire Z2(1)Sipik sk68(2)Tain Piccolo Ti(1)Solarforce L2P(2)Thrunite Ti(1)Solarforce L2X Extended(2)Thrunite TN 30(1)Solarforce P1(2)Thrunite / Saabluster TN 31(1)Spy 007(2)Zebralight H31(1)Supbeam K40(2)Zebralight H51F(1)SureFire 6PX Pro(2)Zebralight H600(1)SureFire 9P(1)Arc AAA(1)SureFire E1L(1)Armytek Predator v2(1)SureFire E2DL(1)Dereelight Nighthunter(1)SureFire Fury P2X(1)Dereelight Nightmaster Aspheric(1)SureFire G2(1)DQG AA(1)SureFire M2(1)DQG III AAA(1)SureFire M3T(1)EagleTac D25A(1)SureFire M4(1)EagleTac D25LC2 Mini(1)SureFire Minimus Vision(1)Eagletac G25C2MK(1)SureFire Z2(1)EagleTac M3C4(1)Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo(1)Fenix E15(1)Thrunite T10(1)Fenix HL21(1)Titanium Innovations Illuminati(1)Fenix LD10(1)Ultrafire hd2010(1)Fenix LD25(1)Zebralight H60(1)Fenix LD41(1)(1)Fenix MC11(1)Fenix PD20
*______________________*
*
Votes By Manufacturer:*


*Manufacturer**# Votes**% of Total*SureFire5021%Foursevens239%Zebralight229%Fenix198%HDS Systems146%Malkoff104%Sunwayman73%Fire Foxes73%Solarforce73%
*
NOTE:* For those of you who are non-Flashaholics or new to this forum, you should be aware that several of the models lend themselves to be very easily modded. For example, any of the models using a P60 sized drop-in (developed by SureFire), such as the SureFire 6P, C2, Solarforce L2, L2m, etc., can be easily converted from an incandescent to LED, or from a stock LED to a new higher output LED. In fact, this ability to be easily modded/upgraded may in fact be large factor for it being included in the "Must-Have" list. As these lights cannot be purchased as a host only, they are listed as a complete light.
*
CAST YOUR VOTE!!*


----------



## mvyrmnd

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Mac's Tri-EDC. It'll be extracted from my old, dead, clawed hands.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Mini 123
Foursevens Quark 123
Eagletac Clicky D25C Ti
Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11


----------



## andrewmac

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Piccolo Ti


----------



## kelmo

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Muyshondt Aeon
Surefire E2e
Malkoff MD10 - I know its not a complete light but it completes a light!
Arc AAA
Tikka XP 2


----------



## arek98

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire LX2


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

LX2 Ultra
EB1 Backup


----------



## jabe1

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire C2 HA
Peak Eiger
4Sevens MiNi AA


----------



## 880arm

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Five that I would not part with:

Surefire C2
Surefire LX2 (unless they release the Ultramax)
Surefire E1B (until I get an EB1)
Malkoff Wildcat
JetBeam RRT-0


----------



## walterr839

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fire foxes FF3
Saabluster TN 31
47 Preon1 with clicky lion bat
A2 Calipsoii WW ring


----------



## Raptor Factor

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire LX2 Ultra
Surefire EB1


----------



## ma_sha1

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Firefox 1 
Firefox 3
Darth Vader
Mega Blaster
Swan Blaster


----------



## Ishango

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

For me currently it's the following lights I would not like to part with, each has its own advantage and I like these most of all my lights (at the moment  ).

HDS Clicky (EDC-E1S-120)
Zebralight SC51w
Eagletac D25C Clicky
Olight S10


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Malkoff Wildcat
Surefire C2 
Surefire E2E
Fenix E01
3D cell Maglight

not sure if it counts but they would all be modified with Malkoff parts


----------



## gunga

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

If you have the money, these are my must haves

- McGizmo Haiku
- Mac Tri Edc, ti
- preon Revo
- Sunwayman V10r ti (with 14500 tube)


----------



## SimulatedZero

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I don't know if this light counts for the 2013 list as it is not a brand new design but, the Fenix LD25 is a must have for me. I can't even recall how many times I've said to friends that this is the perfect light for me. The UI is easy enough to learn once you play with it a little bit and it allows access to a variety of modes if you need while keeping two primary modes quick and simple. The warm, neutral tint is an absolute must have for hiking in the woods, or anywhere for that matter. It makes things so much more comfortable and inviting. 

So, if it qualifies, I vote for the Fenix LD25 being somewhere on that list.

P.S. If it doesn't qualify do I still have five votes left?


----------



## Risky

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD32. Does not get the love it deserves.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Quark AA (now called the "Quark Pro QPA) with a neutral XML head, regular UI, tactical tail switch, deep carry pocket clip, & runnin on a single rechargeable AA sized 14500 Li-ion battery for a whopping 400 lumens. Five excellent output options including a moonlight mode.
2. Zebralight H51Fw - my favorite all around headlight...floody with enough throw to see up trail, eight excellent settings including a moonlight mode, very bright high, and best UI around.
3. Olight M21X - my favorite pocketable thrower.
4. EagleTac M3C4 single XML - my favorite monster thrower.
5. Zebralight SC600 - just awesome, single 18650 battery, 750 lumens with a total of 9 excellent output options, and best UI around.


----------



## scout24

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Three of my five, more to come:

Fenix EO1, bombproof AAA.
Muyshondt Aeon, backup pocket perfection.
Malkoff Wildcat XP-G2, portable stadium lighting when you NEED to light up EVERYTHING.


----------



## shelm

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

(deleted)


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Solarforce L2M 2012 Edition
EagleTac D25LC2 Mini
MagLite 3D
Klarus NT20


----------



## weez82

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

47's MiNi123
Fenix LD10


----------



## cchurchi

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fire Foxes FF3 - 4000 lumens of sunshine from a coke can!!!:twothumbs
Thrunite TN30
Thrunite TN31 (modified for extra throw by the One Stop Throw Shop)
Jetbeam RRT-0
Any Zebralight


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*All votes updated through post 23!* 




enomosiki said:


> LX2 Ultra
> EB1 Backup





Raptor Factor said:


> Surefire LX2 Ultra
> Surefire EB1



Has the LX2 Ultra even been released yet? I'll add these votes for the LX2 Ultra once I get confirmation you actually own the light. In case the rules weren't clear, you cannot cast a vote for a light you do not own. This thread is intended to be a list of lights highly endorsed by the flashaholic community based on owners' experience with these lights. Votes should not be cast based on being excited about the pending release of a new light.



shelm said:


> 1. Eagletac D25A Clicky (it's a Ti, but this shouldnt matter as vote -- aluminum or titanium, it is the same model)
> 2. Zebralight SC52 (it's a 2013 list, right?  )



Same as above. Please confirm that the SC52 has been released and you own one before this vote is added.



cchurchi said:


> Fire Foxes FF3 - 4000 lumens of sunshine from a coke can!!!:twothumbs
> Thrunite TN30
> Thrunite TN31 (modified for extra throw by the One Stop Throw Shop)
> Jetbeam RRT-0
> Any Zebralight



Any Zebralight?? Umm, how about being just a little more specific?.....


----------



## MSlight

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD32 (solid flashlight)
Nitecore Tiny Monster 11 (still trying to figure out what happened to my third LED that's not working)
Jetbeam RRT-0 (my EDC light)


----------



## eg1977

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Maratac Copper AAA
Surefire M2
Surefire M3T
Solarforce L2X Extended
DQG III AAA Stainless Steel


----------



## troelskc

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Quark AA2 tactical with flushed switch. Riding in my EDC backpack.


----------



## RobME

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

...what I absolutely wouldn't want to sell.

HDS EDC High CRI (100lm Clicky)
HDS EDC 170T - I'd sell this before the HCRI
McGizmo 3S Ti Mule Nichia 119 - brighter, more neutral than the Sundrop 
Peak Logan Nichia 219 (narrow optic)
EagleTac D25C Titanium Clicky - great (small) size, beautiful tint in NW or CW, nice UI, a new favorite

Off my official list  - McGizmo 3S Ti Sundrop Nichia 083a - a personal favorite (sold to a friend), but not sure if it belongs on a 'must-have' list


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



shelm said:


> (deleted)



Does this mean you want me to remove your vote for the Eagletac D25A Clicky?


----------



## F. Premens

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore TM11
Nitecore EC1
Sunwayman V11r
Thrunite Ti


----------



## Echo63

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Muyshondt Aeon - perfection - in a tiny package - 2 well spaced levels, good runtime, what's not to like ?

SF Minimus Vision - I own a bunch of headlamps, but this is the first one I have even considered EDCing (and I have been since I got it) a nice low, and a wide flood of light that punches out a fair way considering the width of the flood.

SWM V10R TI - a pretty cheap titanium light, that is still excellent quality, and has a nice idiot proof UI

Maxabeam - I don't think everyone should own one, but every flashaholic should at least experience a Maxabeam - for most flashaholics (me included) its an expensive toy, but throwing a tight beam of light at the sky will make even the most grown up flashaholic giggle like a naughty schoolchild.

Woot - done in 4 lights


----------



## borealis

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*Sunwayman V10R Ti*. You should be specific on the list, RichS -- all the V10R votes are for the Ti version, not the base Al version.

*Sunwayman V11R*. My V10R Ti stays at home, V11R is EDC.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

surefire L1
fenix E01
surefire Z2


----------



## AaronG

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E05 : My most used light. light, small, useful beam
Zebralight H502c : Pure flood is great for working at arms length and the colour is a nice change from 6500k
Sunwayman V10R Ti : infinitely variable lights are awesome. plus mine has three tubes of glowing nuclear material in the button :naughty:
Zebralight H51F : For if you need just a little more reach than the H502. I would vote for the H51Fw if I had one
Fenix E15 : super small with useful levels, medium first, I like the optic instead of a reflector


----------



## Lighteous

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

JetBeam RRT01
Fenix LD01
FourSevens QuarkX AA2
ZebraLight SC52
Sunwayman V11R


----------



## bobfa

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FourSevens Preon P0-SS Always in my pocket attached to my Classic SD swiss army knife. FLOODY not too bright.
SureFire G2 In the wife's car. It just works and she understands it!


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Firefoxes ff3
Sipik sk68
Dereelight nightmaster aspheric
Ultrafire hd2010
Itp a3 EOS upgraded


----------



## stoli67

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Haiku xml
RA clicky (upgraded to an XML)
LF2XT
Spy 007 XML


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Oh my turn to vote again, but mine do not include anything that wasnt available last year. These are solid classics. I havent really seen anything come out this year that blows my doors off.

1. Surefire Z2
2. Surefire LX2
3. Surefire A2
4. Surefire C2
5. HDS High CRI Clicky 
6. Muyschondt Aeon
7. Jetbeam RRT-0 (I still prefer the original NON infinite brightness model)


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*All votes updated in OP! *

First light to make the 2013 "Must-Have" List.... [drum roll]...................the *Fire Foxes FF3*!! This is pretty amazing since not only is an HID the first to make the list, but there has never been an HID light on the list before! I'm not surprised though, this light over the top awesome. *Congrats Fire Foxes!!!!!
*




borealis said:


> *Sunwayman V10R Ti*. You should be specific on the list, RichS -- all the V10R votes are for the Ti version, not the base Al version.


Noted - list updated.



Captain Spaulding said:


> Oh my turn to vote again, but mine do not include anything that wasnt available last year. These are solid classics. I havent really seen anything come out this year that blows my doors off.
> 
> 1. Surefire Z2
> 2. Surefire LX2
> 3. Surefire A2
> 4. Surefire C2
> 5. HDS High CRI Clicky
> 6. Muyschondt Aeon
> 7. Jetbeam RRT-0 (I still prefer the original NON infinite brightness model)



I changed the rules on you just a little bit captain. The vote limit is now 5 lights, which forces the flashaholic to be more discriminate in choosing which lights they want to add to the list. I added your top 5, so the Aeon and RRT-0 are outta there!


----------



## archimedes

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Here are my current votes ...

Surefire C2 / Malkoff M61HCRI
Surefire A2 / *calipsoii* (2-color) MultiMode ring
Peak Logan 17500 / cool white & red Cree versions
Peak Eiger 10180 / Nichia 119 & red Cree versions
McGizmo SunDrop XR-U / Nichia 119

... very difficult for me to leave off other amazing torches, like the vintage Ra 85Tr and the brand-new Fire-Foxes FF3, but the rules do say 5 is the limit


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1 ~ SureFire C2

2 ~ SureFire L1

3 ~ Maratac AAA model


----------



## thaugen

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Mac's Customs EDC Titanium XML (neutral, 2.8 mAh) 
HDS Rotary 200 (for maximum runtimes and efficiency)
HDS Rotary Neutral (for beautiful tint)
Surefire C2 (bored, McClicky and Malkoff Drop-in of choice)
Zebralight H31W (for handsfree usage)
Zebralight H502d (for your AA handsfree floodlight needs)


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OP updated with all votes.* 




archimedes said:


> Here are my current votes ...
> 
> Surefire C2 / Malkoff M61HCRI
> Surefire A2 / *calipsoii* (2-color) MultiMode ring
> Peak Logan 17500 / cool white & red Cree versions
> Peak Eiger 10180 / Nichia 119 & red Cree versions
> McGizmo SunDrop XR-U / Nichia 119
> 
> ... very difficult for me to leave off other amazing torches, like the vintage Ra 85Tr and the brand-new Fire-Foxes FF3, but the rules do say 5 is the limit



Got 'em added. Since the SF C2 is a vote, and the M61 is a vote, that counts for 2 votes. So, all were added with the exception of the McGizmo since that would take you to 6 votes. If you want to change the order and add the McGizmo instead, let me know and I'll make the change. Thanks!




thaugen said:


> Mac's Customs EDC Titanium XML (neutral, 2.8 mAh)
> HDS Rotary 200 (for maximum runtimes and efficiency)
> HDS Rotary Neutral (for beautiful tint)
> Surefire C2 (bored, McClicky and Malkoff Drop-in of choice)
> Zebralight H31W (for handsfree usage)
> Zebralight H502d (for your AA handsfree floodlight needs)



Hi thaugen - these have been added. I added 1 vote for the HDS Rotary. Even though you have two with different emitters, I am not adding variations of a light according to tint. If I did that, instead of having a list of different models, I would have a list of a lot of duplicate models with endless LED variations. For instance, we could have 5 entries for the Foursevens Mini123 alone - one in warm, neutral, cool, G2, XP-E, etc., etc.....we're not going that route. Since you had 6 on your list but 2 only counted for 1 vote, they were all added.

Lots of votes for Zebralights.. I'm going to have to break down and get me one soon...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

SureFire C2 takes the top spot! And I have a feeling it won't be going anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## archimedes

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> *OP updated with all votes.*
> 
> Got 'em added. Since the SF C2 is a vote, and the M61 is a vote, that counts for 2 votes. So, all were added with the exception of the McGizmo since that would take you to 6 votes. If you want to change the order and add the McGizmo instead, let me know and I'll make the change. Thanks!
> ...



 sorry I misunderstood .... In that case, perhaps change the M61 to the Malkoff M30W instead?

I use that one in a different host, but now I understand that you are listing these separately


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



archimedes said:


> sorry I misunderstood .... In that case, perhaps change the M61 to the Malkoff M30W instead?
> 
> I use that one in a different host, but now I understand that you are listing these separately



No problem! I have tried to keep this list and the voting process as simple as possible, but there are way too many variables and options with lights. But I guess that's what makes this a great hobby!

Vote changed to M30. Thanks!


----------



## AnotherADDiction

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I agree with the Captain and others above 
A2 (koala ring) - took it out and realized that I have a Strion kit in it also 
C2 - bored, McClicky
I will add my new love...Quantum DD (w/trit) - one of my favorite keychain lights, great design/craftsmanship, and price
HDC Clicky w/Moddoo Ti clip - my favorite Edc, feels great in hand, clip is amazing, bombproof. Mine is a TechnoClicky (XP-G mod by Techno Cowboy - neutral)
i guess my fifth choice will be a Malkoff drop-in for the C2. Absolute reliability, must have (can't decide my favorite one). I think I will agree with Archimedes - M30W, versitile (I haven't tried a nichia HCRI yet)


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

DQG AA Stainless, Smallest AA light with great high and low modes. My Best Keychain light since joining this forum. 
Thrunite T10 - Small AA light with great mode spacing, love the fact it have a bright High, Usefull low with long runtime and Firefly/Moon mode.
zebralight H600w- My Best Headlamp so far, all rounder HL.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

As far as lights that actually came out in 2012?

Quantum DD
Surefire Fury P2X

Ummmm...

I think the flashlight community needs to start a "Flashlight Award" program with a prize of some sort - divide them out into categories and offer badges such as "CPF Forum Keychain Light of the Year 2012" - like the knife guys do (Best Imported Folder, etc). It will help drive competition and we all know what competition does for industry...


----------



## Esko

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Well, I have a dozen of lights and I am not going to sell any of them. Considering the specs, I am not sure if any of them could be nominated though.

However, considering the first two rules("It has to be a must-have for you" and "It must be specific light") and forgetting the time frame ("List an annual list, so that manufacturers cannot keep a spot on the list due to past successes.), I would say *4Sevens Preon ReVO*. The stainless version, of course... A very good small flashlight. It is a specific light also because it is my first high quality led light, so, it will stay on my future lists, too.

I also think that a flashaholic should have a headlamp made by Spark or Zebralight (personally have 2+2). No preferences on specific model (or manufacturer) though, so, I guess I don't vote any.

If something exceptional is released in 2013 and I have enough time to use it longer (to gain trust and confidence), I will vote it later.

Btw, you have both Zebralight H502d and H502c in our list. It is basically the same light, only with a different emitter. Also the letter "w" in ZL H31w refers to the emitter ("warm"). If different emitters are separated in Zebralight models, I think it should be done with other flashlights, too. For example, 4Sevens MiNi 123 High Cri, HDS EDC High Cri and McGizmo 3S Ti Mule Nichia 119 are voted but there is no separate high cri or Nichia models listed.

-> Shao

Nice to see you back.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OP updated with all votes. *




shao.fu.tzer said:


> As far as lights that actually came out in 2012?
> 
> Quantum DD
> Surefire Fury P2X
> 
> Ummmm...
> 
> I think the flashlight community needs to start a "Flashlight Award" program with a prize of some sort - divide them out into categories and offer badges such as "CPF Forum Keychain Light of the Year 2012" - like the knife guys do (Best Imported Folder, etc). It will help drive competition and we all know what competition does for industry...



I think this is a great idea! The only issues is getting the community to agree on the categories. What I consider a "keychain" light is a AAA or smaller. There are many that will carry just about any size light as an EDC, and would practically consider a 6P a keychain light. It wouldn't be impossible, but would take some doing. I may put out a thread to figure out how to firm up some parameters around a few main categories. Unless someone else would like to take a stab at this...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Esko said:


> Well, I have a dozen of lights and I am not going to sell any of them. Considering the specs, I am not sure if any of them could be nominated though.
> 
> However, considering the first two rules("It has to be a must-have for you" and "It must be specific light") and forgetting the time frame ("List an annual list, so that manufacturers cannot keep a spot on the list due to past successes.)...



I just want to be clear in case my opening post is confusing. There is *NOT* a restriction on what year a light was made to be eligible for a vote. It could be a 20 year old light and no longer made, but you feel like it is a true "must-have" for you. It can definitely go on the list. The point I was making by the statement "_manufacturers cannot keep a spot on the list due to past successes_" was that this list is now an annual list, so it is restarted fresh each year. So, if a manufacturer has not made any updates, upgrades, redesign, etc. to a previous popular light, it may or may not still make the Must-Have list. It can still be voted for, but it won't just remain on the list indefinitely since the list starts fresh each year. 

Hopefully that clears this up.



Esko said:


> Btw, you have both Zebralight H502d and H502c in our list. It is basically the same light, only with a different emitter. Also the letter "w" in ZL H31w refers to the emitter ("warm"). If different emitters are separated in Zebralight models, I think it should be done with other flashlights, too. For example, 4Sevens MiNi 123 High Cri, HDS EDC High Cri and McGizmo 3S Ti Mule Nichia 119 are voted but there is no separate high cri or Nichia models listed.
> 
> -> Shao
> 
> Nice to see you back.



Thanks for pointing this out. I have been away a while (blades - horrible addiction (LightGuy on Bladeforums)), and in my haste to update the list I didn't look up a couple of the lights and didn't realize the only difference was the emitter. The list has been corrected to fix this - thanks for keeping me honest.

And thanks Shao - it's good to be back!


----------



## CreeCrazy

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Right Now Jetbeam RRT01. I have a feeling the new Zebralight SC52 will be next on my list, but for now its gotta be the RRT01.
1) Jetbeam RRT-01
2) Zebralight SC52
3) Eagletac D25A XP-G2


----------



## Lantos

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1 - *Zebralight Sc600W* - sits in my rucksack on every hike 

2 - *Niteye Eye10* - currently my most widely used EDC light

3 - *Petzl Nao* - the ultimate headlamp

4 - *HDS Clicky HIGH CRI (with Seoul Led)* - my old friend who is always there for me

5 - *Solarforce P1 / Nailbender Nichia 219 drop-in* - the workhorse


----------



## davidwestonh

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Hds 120 edc
Hds 120 hi-cri
Surefire a2
Surefire e2dl
surefire e2e imr

And if I was allowed a sixth it would be zebralight h60, my edc bumped out headlamps
must have headlamps needs its own list.


----------



## Ragnar66

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS Rotary Tactical
3 D Cell mag with Malkof drop
Maelstrom S18
Derrelight Nighthunter
Eagletac G25C2MK with color filters
Innova Florescent

The perfect group of duty lights


----------



## whiteoakjoe

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. 4/7 Quark X AA^2 tactical (QT2A-X)
2. 4//7 Quark AA tactical (QTA)
3. Jetbeam PA40 (Neutral is better in my opinion)
4. 4/7 Quark Turbo AA^2 (QB2A)
5. Olight i2


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Mac's Tri-EDC (A truly amazing light)
2. Surefire Z2
3. HDS Rotary
4. Muyshondt Nautilus


----------



## chilitoma

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS Clicky -grate capability for setting optimization,dureble;
Surefire LX2 -good balance for throwing and size;
Nitecore D11 -AA with PD system;


----------



## kinsa

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

SureFire C2
Fire Foxes FF3

and at last. I can also recommend a flashlight to Everybody. it is supbeam k40. very cheap, made in china. and the quality is reliable. except the expensive shipping.


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

McGizmo Haiku
Surefire E2e
Mac's Tri-EDC
Tain Piccolo


----------



## liveris flashlights

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Solarforce L2M collection.


----------



## Flea Bag

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

What? Where have all the multiple M6 or other users gone!?

For me:

SureFire M6
SureFire C3
SureFire M4
HDS EDC U60XRGT (Guess this counts under the HDS EDC Clicky family)


----------



## AEHaas

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

[h=3]Titanium Innovations Illuminati Aluminum (1xAAA XP-G R5) [/h]
I have one on every keychain and use them just about every day.

aehaas


----------



## kennyb

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

fenix pd 20 edc.. maelstrom g5 for my gun, maelstrom x10 for my thrower..


----------



## julesrules

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix LD41 anyone? 4xaa's and several modes including over 500lumens on turbo...


----------



## Southpaw1925

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I hear about mcgizmos, macs, hds, and malkoffs in this forum. Where do I get one?!?!?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OP updated with all votes!* 

Once again, the ever-popular HDS and C2 are on top! (that didn't take long...)



CreeCrazy said:


> Right Now Jetbeam RRT01. I have a feeling the new Zebralight SC52 will be next on my list, but for now its gotta be the RRT01.



I just got one of these (modded with a neutral XM-L) and love it! We'll see, but this may become one of my new "must-haves"!



davidwestonh said:


> Hds 120 edc
> Hds 120 hi-cri
> Surefire a2
> Surefire e2dl
> surefire e2e imr
> 
> And if I was allowed a sixth it would be zebralight h60, my edc bumped out headlamps
> must have headlamps needs its own list.



I only counted one of your HDS EDC votes - I'm not counting a light twice if the only difference is the emitter. I added your H60 since that brought you to 5 total votes. Thanks!



jvc55349 said:


> HDS Rotary Tactical
> 3 D Cell mag with Malkof drop
> Maelstrom S18
> Derrelight Nighthunter
> Eagletac G25C2MK with color filters
> Innova Florescent
> 
> The perfect group of duty lights



You are allowed up to 5 votes. I added your votes through the Eagletac. I didn't include the Inova since that would put you over 5 votes, and I didn't include the Malkoff drop-in because you didn't provide a specific one.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Southpaw1925 said:


> I hear about mcgizmos, macs, and malkoffs in this forum. Where do I get one?!?!?



In the Custom builders subforums found here. Hold onto your wallet!!


----------



## Littlelantern

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

fenix eo1 .surefire 9p . fenix hl21 headlamp.


----------



## Tumbleweed48

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Solarforce L2P with one of Nailbenders drop-ins. Deciding which drop-in is the hard part. (That, and getting the flashlight debits on the Visa card past my book keeper wife!)


----------



## MrWhatsinyourpockets

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

surefire e1b is one of my all time favorites. *just got it about 4 months ago but have carried it almost very day since. *it is not cheap to buy but the quality is amazing and i just couldnt live without it. *i am a volunteer fireman and during hurricane sandy and the days to follow this was always either in my hand, in my pocket, or clipped to my turnout gear/ helmet. *i wouldnt trust my life or the life of my teammates to anything less than a surefire.*


----------



## RedRonin

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FourSevens Mini ML (123)


----------



## thespankin

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

4sevens Mini 123. I'm a big fan of my high CRI version. Compact, bright and tough enough for EDC, and I like the weight.


----------



## Tixx

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Muyshondt Aeon
4 Sevens Preon Revo Stainless Steel Neutral White XP-G
Zebralight H31w headlamp


Surprised no Veleno Design lights like the Quantum DD


----------



## slair76116

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Thrunite TN30
Zebra light H600


----------



## Camguy

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire C2 Centurion


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Malkoff MD2 + M61


----------



## Camguy

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E01. It just came in the mail today, and I think it's terrific. My new EDC. 
Surefire 6PX Pro. Low is great for 90% of what I need, and I can go tactical with a click.


----------



## Floppy legs

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Thrunite Scorpion V2 with Turbo head.


----------



## mgscheue

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600
Solarforce L2M
Fenix E05


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

+ Armytek Predator v2 xp-g2
I believe it's the most technologically advanced light. 
+ Klarus XT11
Great light with high output. Awesome ui. 
+ Klarus XT2C
Compact and edc-able. Strong output for its size and again, awesome ui.


----------



## jerelect

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600


----------



## Southpaw1925

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight sc600


----------



## Marc85495

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire 6p
Surefire C2
HDS Clicky Hi-CRI


----------



## cland72

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire 6P
Malkoff M61
Surefire E1L
Surefire M6
47 Mini 123


----------



## 264

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

(1) Fenix MC11


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OP updated with all votes!*


----------



## kaptain_zero

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

#1 HAS to be my HDS Clicky
#2 Olight I3
#3 Zebralight H502


----------



## jpil

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*SUNWAYMAN Titanium M11R Sirius, Collection of the Year

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201211/99.html
*


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



jpil said:


> *SUNWAYMAN Titanium M11R Sirius, Collection of the Year
> 
> http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201211/99.html
> *



Is this light available yet? Do you have one of these?


----------



## rjking

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Klarus XT 11
Nitecore EC2


----------



## jpil

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Is this light available yet? Do you have one of these?



I'm still waiting for the flashlight, i won it from synwayman market promotion!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



jpil said:


> I'm still waiting for the flashlight, i won it from synwayman market promotion!



So, you don't actually have it, never used it, but it's a must have? How does that work?


----------



## Verndog

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Things are changing soooo fast, the only must have on my list is.....batteries.


----------



## jpil

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Is this light available yet? Do you have one of these?



http://www.intl-outdoor.com/sunwayman-m11r-sirius-titanium-xml-u3-magnetic-control-torch-p-632.html



jpil said:


> I'm still waiting for the flashlight, i won it from synwayman market promotion!



It's sound good.


----------



## Sclpilot

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD 32


----------



## dannyk

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Shadow sl3
fenix ld01
zl sc52 nw
zl sc600 w
nailbenders xml u3 hi cri p60 drop in
nailbenders nichia 219 p60 drop in


----------



## kayd

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

A SureFire C3 Centurion HA of course!!
To make my Malkoff M61SHO usefull.


----------



## djdawg

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My must have lists is growing rapidly ........it seems with every review ......LOL


----------



## BIGWOOD

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600 - my EDC. Love it so much even though a little big for my pockets
Solarforce L2M - love the fact you can use so various battery formats.
Thrunite Ti - stocking stuffers for the non-flashaholics


----------



## pauljohan

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FB1 from Lux-RC
Peak eiger ultra
Zl sc52
fenix TK75


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OP updated with all votes!* 




jpil said:


> I'm still waiting for the flashlight, i won it from synwayman market promotion!



Congratulations - that's awesome!! I've been looking at that one and may have to pull the trigger on one someday soon. I'm not lucky enough to win something like this.... once you've had a chance to use it and still feel that it is a "must-have" light for you, let me know and I'll add a vote for it.



dannyk said:


> Shadow sl3
> fenix ld01
> zl sc52 nw
> zl sc600 w
> nailbenders xml u3 hi cri p60 drop in
> nailbenders nichia 219 p60 drop in



I added your first 5 votes, which is the limit. BTW - is there a XM-L U3 bin in high-CRI?? I thought the highest bin you could bet these in was 'R', but I could be wrong..



djdawg said:


> My must have lists is growing rapidly ........it seems with every review ......LOL



Well, at least your in good company!


----------



## fliptwister

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Eagletac G25C2 MKII
Eagletac D25C Clicky
ZebraLight SC52


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



pauljohan said:


> FB1 from Lux-RC
> Peak eiger ultra
> Zl sc52
> fenix TK75


Vote for Lux-RC FB1 removed. I just read that this does not release until possibly Q1 2013.


CPF Members - please read the rules in the OP before casting a vote for your must-have lights. This list is intended to be a vote of confidence based on your personal experience with a particular light. Manufacturers can make all kinds of claims, build all kinds of hype, and never fully deliver on their promises in the end. Please only cast a vote for a light if you have *actually owned it* for a long enough period of time that you can vouch for it as a must-have.


----------



## Clam

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My vote is for the MBI HF

i bought a copper version and although I have only owned it for a short time I think I've put it through it paces enough to vote. The descriptions on the MBI site and CPF thread seem to be pretty accurate. Awesome little light.


----------



## ChessFan

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK41
Fenix E25
Klarus XT11


----------



## mefistofele86

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) HDS RA clicky
I actually own two ra clicky, the high CRI and the 170T. I use the high CRI every day since two years and i always love it. UI, bombproofness, beam.. it's my favourite flashlight.
2) Fenix E01
I have one with my keys and love it. It runs foverer, i can forgot to change battery and it's very strong despite the tiny size. With a warm white led it could be perfect.


----------



## tommo76

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

hds edc clicky have owned one for the last 6 years. "nother one on order (twisty)


----------



## Risky

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Vote for Lux-RC FB1 removed. I just read that this does not release until possibly Q1 2013.
> 
> 
> CPF Members - please read the rules in the OP before casting a vote for your must-have lights. This list is intended to be a vote of confidence based on your personal experience with a particular light. Manufacturers can make all kinds of claims, build all kinds of hype, and never fully deliver on their promises in the end. Please only cast a vote for a light if you have *actually owned it* for a long enough period of time that you can vouch for it as a must-have.



Maybe the rules should be changed to narrow it down to mass produced lights that more people actually own and use and are readily available for purchase and not 500 dollar custom jobs that maybe a handful of people own or are available for sale once a year. Idk, just a thought?


----------



## rednek

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*OLight S10
*Trunite TN31


----------



## martindb

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*Jetbeam RRT-3 XML* (1950 lumen version) - this thing is a beast. Not quite pocketable, but certainly no more uncomfortable to hold that a 2D Maglite.
*
Surefire P2X Fury - *Simply solid and reliable and very pocket friendly

*Fenix E15 - *Simply the best keychain flashlight


----------



## jayflash

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

iTP EOS A3 upgraded

Olight S10 Baton

Zebralight H30

4Sevens mini Q123

SureFire E2e


----------



## gunvote

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire P2X Fury Defender. The thing is a monster! That said not for upclose work there is just too much light.


----------



## bcalvary

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600


----------



## Motoxkfx

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore TM 15


----------



## 2w2x1

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

After reading through a ton of reviews the light I lust after at the moment is the Nitecore TM11!

Though I didn't see it on the list.

I'll admit I am not sure of most of the models listed and would consume the better of a weekend researching this entire list. :duh2:

Joey


----------



## ico

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

+1 for HDS Systems EDC Clicky


----------



## Risky

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

* Surefire Fury Tactical*


----------



## Ragnar66

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Gotta ad saabluster TN-31....wow


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) EagleTac Neutral Ti D25C Clicky
2) Surefire C2 (with choice of Malkoff M61 - 219, @, or L-HCRI)

I'd like to add HDS EDC Clicky Hi CRI, but I'm still waiting for it after 11 mo's.


----------



## jpil

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Congratulations - that's awesome!! I've been looking at that one and may have to pull the trigger on one someday soon. I'm not lucky enough to win something like this.... once you've had a chance to use it and still feel that it is a "must-have" light for you, let me know and I'll add a vote for it.



Sunwayman Titanium M11R Sirius came to me yesterday.

My first titanium flashlight!

Flashlight is inside in a metal box.
When you open the box you can see a jewel, not a flashlight!
Uses one CR123A and has three modes:

1. low: 10 lumens (168hrs)
2. mid: 100 lumens (7.5hrs)
3. turbo: 300 lumens (3m)
After 3 minutes of turbo mode you wiil have high mode: 160 lumens (2hrs).

Flashlight also has super low (Firefly mode): 0.5 Lumen (30days) and three flash modes as hidden modes: 

1. strobe 
2. SOS
3. beacon 

Accessories: clip, holster, two white o-ring, lanyard, titanium clasp and mine has and the spike! (thanks Sunwayman)

It is the most beautiful flashlight that I have ever see!
I like it very much, it is very small and very bright!
I like the Digital Sensor Magnetic Control system!


----------



## Outdoorsman5

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> 1. Quark AA (now called the "Quark Pro QPA) with a neutral XML head, regular UI, tactical tail switch, deep carry pocket clip, & runnin on a single rechargeable AA sized 14500 Li-ion battery for a whopping 400 lumens. Five excellent output options including a moonlight mode.
> 2. Zebralight H51Fw - my favorite all around headlight...floody with enough throw to see up trail, eight excellent settings including a moonlight mode, very bright high, and best UI around.
> 3. Olight M21X - my favorite pocketable thrower.
> 4. EagleTac M3C4 single XML - my favorite monster thrower.
> 5. Zebralight SC600 - just awesome, single 18650 battery, 750 lumens with a total of 9 excellent output options, and best UI around.





*Changing my list of "Must-Have" lights:*

I'm changing my list a bit because I have a new "must-have" light, and we are allowed a max of 5 lights. So RichS (the OP), please *ADD* Zebralight SC52 and *DELETE* Zebralight SC600 from my list....see old list above vs. new list below..........thanks Rich.

1. Zebralight SC52 - This is the best all-around edc light I've ever owned. Best UI around, 500 lumens on a single AA sized 14500 Li-ion rechargeable battery, 11 output levels to choose from (3 highs + a strobe, 3 mediums, 4 lows including awesome moonlight modes,) compatible with alkaline, lithium primary, NiMH, & Li-ion batteries, smallest single AA light with a clicky switch, battery indicator. The Quark AA had been my primary edc for two years, but it has now lost its primary positition to the ZL SC52. My quark even seems chunky compared to the tiny SC52!!
2. Quark AA (now called the "Quark Pro QPA) with a neutral XML head, regular UI, tactical tail switch, deep carry pocket clip, & runnin on a single rechargeable AA sized 14500 Li-ion battery producing 400 lumens. Five excellent output options including a moonlight mode. (I also love carrying this light with the XPG2 Turbo head lego'd onto it for excellent throw in a small package! My favorite edc sized pocket thrower.)
3. Zebralight H51Fw - my favorite all around headlight...floody with enough throw to see up trail, eight excellent settings including a moonlight mode, very bright high, and best UI around.
4. EagleTac M3C4 single XML - my favorite monster thrower with 60k lux on two (side-by-side) 18650's and has five excellent output options.
5. Olight M21X - my favorite single 18650 pocketable thrower.


----------



## Pretbek

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Zebralight SC52. 
Small enough for me to comfortably EDC, nice bright high with 14500 but is only used in short bursts. The ZL UI which I love.
2. Thrunite Ti. 
Great "bang for the buck" light, not afraid to use and abuse at that price. I would probably nominate the Ti2 if I owned one, but I don't, so I won't. 
3. ZL H502d. 
Wonderful room-lighter-upper.  That's a word, right? Very nice tint, angled beam great for easily aiming light, great ZL UI again. Not enough reach (flood only) for me to carry as only EDC, but great light nonetheless.


----------



## AVService

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

OK I will give this a go but.....I am not getting rid of the un named either!

1-HDS Rotary-No Contest,If it had a clip it would be perfect.
2-HDS Clicky-Close for sure,and has Clip!
3-Fenix E15-ALWAYS there and bright as hell!
4-Peak Logan-HiCri,17500 Body- So Bright and So Simple.
5-ZebraLight SC600w-Why Else? Bright & Light!

Also love the other ZL,Aeon,Fenix glad I don't have to choose which ones I keep.

Ed


----------



## musicmagic

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

ITP A3 EOS, - great for having it always in your pocket. can put in a li-ion to double lumen output
zebralight SC52 the amount of modes means you can customize it to your EXACT lumen requirements, AA size means you are never far from a spare

I'll add more when I own them


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FENIX PD32 UE. its the neutral of this I cant ever leave now.


----------



## david57strat

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



martindb said:


> *Fenix E15 - *Simply the best keychain flashlight



Agreed. The E15 is an amazing little light. The only thing I would change (at this price point) would be to make the barrel just a hair wider, to accomodate an RCR123 (for guilt-free lumens lol)


----------



## kaiserlives

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Im new here but why dont you have any votes for Streamlight flashlights....The guy down the street from me who sells to the whole world ..Not sure if I can name the company ?'
He swears by Streamlight....
I have 3
Pro tac 2l
stinger led 75710
sl 20x
Why is streamlight not listed ?
Thanks


----------



## kestrel140

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My first serious flashlight, Fenix Tk-22. I'm so tickled with its power to weight/size ratio that i sleep with it under my pillow.(is that wrong?)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



kestrel140 said:


> My first serious flashlight, Fenix Tk-22. I'm so tickled with its power to weight/size ratio that i sleep with it under my pillow.(is that wrong?)



No!

Bill


----------



## NCF8710

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

JetBeam RRT-01 I never leave home without it!


----------



## Edi

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Olight sr51, malkoff MD2, led lenser p17. 

Im sure the hds clicky would have been on the list if I had it ... Fingers crossed January!


----------



## jdb2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I hope these still count: olight 10, olight 20,


----------



## warmurf

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

SPARK SP6.

One of the the best value and power builds released this year.

6 battery configuration with power indicator.
True 3,100 plus lumens output that actually increases with time!

The build is outstanding and the finish top notch.


----------



## Muro

*AW: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Fenix E01
2. Thrunite Ti (3/60)
3. Olight i3
4. Olight i2
5. Olight i1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## djdawg

*Re: AW: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Muro said:


> 1. Fenix E01
> 2. Thrunite Ti (3/60)
> 3. Olight i3
> 4. Olight i2
> 5. Olight i1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Is the O,light I1 a clicky or twist on an off ??


----------



## kestrel140

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

The Fenix TK-75 is at the top of my must have list. The quality of the TK-22 i have is very impressive so will have no trouble ordering the TK-75. Thanks CPF for all the great news and reviews.


----------



## Verej79TA

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire C2


----------



## Nicolas

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. iTP A3 EOS
2. Saabluster TN31mb


----------



## Shurefire

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Surefire 6p
2. Malkoff Hound Dog


----------



## mykhal

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS Clicky vs Rotary 11 : 3 ? I wonder, what feature clicky has that rotary doesn't ?


----------



## AVService

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



mykhal said:


> HDS Clicky vs Rotary 11 : 3 ? I wonder, what feature clicky has that rotary doesn't ?



More owners maybe?


----------



## RobME

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



mykhal said:


> HDS Clicky vs Rotary 11 : 3 ? I wonder, what feature clicky has that rotary doesn't ?


No clip.


----------



## stuffrider147

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK-75


----------



## domx

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600
Nitecore TM15
Thrunite TN30
Jetbeam RRT-0


----------



## TweakMDS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I (still) vote for the EagleTac D25A Clicky. XP-G S2 preferably.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



kaiserlives said:


> Im new here but why dont you have any votes for Streamlight flashlights....The guy down the street from me who sells to the whole world ..Not sure if I can name the company ?'
> He swears by Streamlight....
> I have 3
> Pro tac 2l
> stinger led 75710
> sl 20x
> Why is streamlight not listed ?
> Thanks



Really very simple to answer.it is the members of the board who are voting for there favoured and owned lights.Seems that members do not consider Streamlight in there top 5,it does not make them a bad light just not good enough for the voting members so far to nominate any Streamlight.I have not cast my vote yet but the Streamlight I own will not be in it either.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



mykhal said:


> HDS Clicky vs Rotary 11 : 3 ? I wonder, what feature clicky has that rotary doesn't ?



I believe that the Clicky is thought to be more water-resistant than the Rotary ... ?


----------



## mbw_151

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My "Must Have List":

Surefire C2 w/Malkoff M61L-219
Surefire Z2 w/Malkoff M60WF
HDS EDC HCRI
Surefire Minimus Vision

The Surefire 6/9P, C2/3, and Z2/3 with Malkoff dropins is my favorite way to tune a light to a specific application when simplicity of UI and high reliability are paramount. The HDS EDC and the Vision, they just work!


----------



## TweakMDS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

edit, wrong thread.


----------



## MoBait

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Mini ML (Quark Mini 123)


----------



## Dubois

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Since all my lights were bought last year, there is still something of the kid in the candy store about my list, but here you go, in no particular order:

Zebralight SC600W
Niwalker NWK550N3
Supbeam K40
EagTac D25A Ti clicky XP-G2
Thrunite Ti


----------



## neutralwhite

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*has anyone wanted the Alpha Lights made by darksucks.com / Jason ?.
thanks.*


----------



## ganzo

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. ZL sc52 
2. ZL h502d 
3. will be some flashlight for a keychain, haven't selected yet.


----------



## KeyeEl

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

McGizmo Haiku
Foursevens MLR2
Quantum DD


----------



## Rat

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire C2
Surefire A2
Surefire E2e

The C2 is just a legend. With so many custom parts available to adjust it to anybody's special needs.


----------



## Rono8582

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I need a little help deciding which to get first and foremost:

fenix pd32 ue 
zebralight sc52
olight s10 or s20
i have some budget lights from dx I got for Christmas but I want some serious lights for 2013!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Rono8582 said:


> I need a little help deciding which to get first and foremost:
> 
> fenix pd32 ue
> zebralight sc52
> olight s10 or s20
> i have some budget lights from dx I got for Christmas but I want some serious lights for 2013!



This is a "Must Have" topic for recommending lights that you already have a great deal of experience with. Not a "Recommend a light" topic. We have a separate sub-forum on CPF just for recommendations. Feel free to start a new topic in that sub-forum.


----------



## lightwise11

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK 75 (with extender)
Olight Intimidator
Life-Gear 1000 Lumens
Coast Hp 17


----------



## Heywood Floyd

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Sunwayman V10r Ti+
Quantum DD
JetBeam RRT-0
Foursevens Mini ML (123) Ti
Fenix LD10


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Thanks for all the votes guys/gals - I've been slacking... I'll try and get the OP updated tonight!


----------



## kestrel140

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Tk 22 if I lost mine it would be replaced immediately, if fact I will order another just in case. LOL


----------



## nathan225

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS hi cri and Quark mini cr123


----------



## makapuu

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

BlackShadow Terminator with XML-U3's
Available in a few weeks/months ?
Or they might change their minds and install XM-L2's :devil:


----------



## Li-Ion

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600


----------



## Lumenz

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) HDS EDC Clicky
2} Peak Eiger
3) ZebraLight H51F


----------



## DAN92

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire EB1
Solarforce L2N


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. SureFire C2 (bored for 18650 and P60 dropins)
2. Klarus XT11
3. Eagletac MX25L2


----------



## bjt3833

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight sc52
ITP A3 EoS (hangs around my neck anytime I'm out of the house)
Quark Turbo 123 tactical 
Preon 2

I may not use them all the time but I will never get rid of any of these lights.


----------



## fyrcapn

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

PD32 ultimate edition


----------



## Blacklight73

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

EagleTac D25A with XPG2


----------



## sal415

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My only light is osts small sun and very happy with


----------



## johnjr

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Im waiting on the Fedex guy as I type this with my TruNite TN30 XM-L2 it should be great!


----------



## domx

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Jetbeam DDR30


----------



## mekquake

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight sc52 - besides its outstanding specifications a really good example of applied arts ( at least for me ) , not just another black , knurled tube


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralights S6330


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire A2
Surefire E2DL
HDS Systems clicky (really any of them but that's the one I own)
EagleTac D25C Ti


----------



## mhohisel

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My two favorites that I use the most:

1. Jetbeam PA20
2. Fenix HL21


----------



## rjking

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

EagleTac G25C2 MKII
Klarus XT11
Surefire C2 Centurion (Stock)
EagleTac D25C Ti 2013
Maratac AAA Rev 2


----------



## Pekka

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Is there a reason why SF Z2 is listed twice, Once with 2 votes and once with 1 vote? :duh2:
Also, are we supposted to list lights only or include light parts as well? Since if M61 is listed -as it darn well should be, I'm giving it my vote too!- then McClicky definitely should be included there as well, since no flashaholic collection should be allowed to exist without several of these installed!

On to the list:

- Surefire M6
- Surefire A2
- Surefire Z2
- Malkoff M61 in flavor of user preference (personally, I like mine with High CRI)
- McGizmo McClicky


----------



## cerbie

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*eGear Splash Flash*

Either nobody has these things, or they just aren't interesting enough to talk about, or maybe their whole marine use marketing thing was not a good move. The tint and color are bad, as usual, but they're nice little keychain lanterns, basically, using standard batteries, and made of nice plastic. It's not expensive. Try one.

*Zebralight SC52c*, _if_ it materializes.


----------



## dusty99

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK41 (for throw and common batteries)
L3 L10 w/Nichia 219 (for size, color and build quality)


----------



## Jash

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E50, it's the light I've been waiting three years for. It's the perfect dog walking light.... PERFECT!!!


----------



## pwscott

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK-15 for general use. Awesome build quality.
Fenix PD20 for EDC, also great.


----------



## Ray F.

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*


Fenix PD32 UE
Fenix E05
Fenix LD01
Preon P1


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix LD20
Malkoff MD2
Malkoff Wildcat v4
Malkoff Houndog
Varapower turbo 2


----------



## Paloa

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) Malkoff hounddog 
2) Malkoff mdc
3) Malkoff md2
4) Fenix pd32ue


----------



## AndyF

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

The two most used by me are:

Malkoff MD2 with Hi/Low
Zebra Light SC52

Very happy with both


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Preon p0 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcw122

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

FourSevens QT2L-X



Some really bizarre votes here...


----------



## dna89

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My two favs? 
Thrunite TN30 & 31


----------



## himself

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1X 18650 Fenix PD32UE
multi 18650 Thrunite TN30
1X CR123 Jetbeam PC10
AA/AAA - Nitecore EA4


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Ok, I'm going to be honest with myself here - I don't see myself having the time in the foreseeable future to keep this thread updated in a timely manner as it should be. If there is someone interested in taking over and maintaining this thread, please send me a PM so we can discuss the transition.

Thanks!


----------



## ltsba

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My favorite: ThruNite TN30 & TN31 XM-L2


----------



## DrDrifter

Surefire C2 (Hard Anodized)

My only serious flashlight since 2004, I still use the incandescent bulbs P60 (most often) & P61 (very rarely, only 20 minute runtime).


----------



## brandonblue

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire LX2


----------



## Lighthouse one

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC52


----------



## grinch27

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix RC 15


----------



## rjking

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Looks like it hasn't been updated for a long time.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



rjking said:


> Looks like it hasn't been updated for a long time.


See post #196.....you interested??


----------



## rlichter

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

-=Sunwayman V10r Ti+
-=Eagletac T20C2 MkII XP-G
-=HDS Clicky 170 GDP


----------



## JCD

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire 9P w/ P90

It's the closest thing I've found to the perfect flashlight. I can use rechargeable or primary cells with similar runtimes. The form factor is excellent, filling the hand fully and comfortably while remaining pocketable. And the beam profile is nothing short of phenomenal, with an oval shaped hotspot and generous spill.

I owned Surefire 3-cell hosts for over three years before I really discovered the P90. As a host for the P90, the C3 is also very good, but the 9P feels a little better in my hand.


----------



## Bentbylumens

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Mini ML
Foursevens Quark AA2 Tactical


----------



## iammaxwell

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Preon P2. I don't leave home without it


----------



## jspalaroan

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Surefire E2D Defender
2. Fenix PD22


----------



## timsmile

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Surefire C2 
2. Surefire LX2
3. Mac EDC


----------



## Gravediggaz

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

itp eos a3

I had it for a couple of years now and its still best keychain light you can get


----------



## Bushm4ster

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore EA2, it's just good at everything.


----------



## nathan225

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I would still have to say my hds I use it all the time and have for over two years . just wish I could get one of the new 200 clickies


----------



## rayman

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Nitecore EX10
2. Olight i1 SS
3. Jetbeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.

rayman


----------



## djdawg

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

McGizmo .........I gotta see what all the hype is about.
I have a Sundrop , but its high is only 48 lumens.


----------



## dnd

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

-Sunwayman V10r ti for magnetic controll ring
-Zebralight sc52 for the brightest single aa light
-Armytec Predator for the tough tactical light


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Ok, I'm going to be honest with myself here - I don't see myself having the time in the foreseeable future to keep this thread updated in a timely manner as it should be. If there is someone interested in taking over and maintaining this thread, please send me a PM so we can discuss the transition.
> 
> Thanks!


Just posting this again to see if anyone is interested. Thanks.


----------



## OccupationalHazard

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) O-Light Intimidator SR90
2) COAST HP314
3) Tracer Tri-Star (Gun Light)
4) COAST HP7 (everyday carry)


----------



## Lumen King

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

It's got to be the Fenix E05 for me. It is the most perfect small, Lightweight and compact EDC flashlight going. Everyone should own one of these bad boys.


----------



## markito

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I very impressed from my fenix tk15 s2


----------



## bentt

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Surefire C2 Centurion
2. Malkoff Devices MD3
3. ZebraLight H51Fc
4. ZebraLight H501w 
5. Peak Eiger


----------



## ITF

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitcore MH2C
Thrunite TN31


----------



## gianetics

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

armytek predator xp-g2
hds clicky
thrunite archer AA (try one)


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Everyone should have at least one 

SureFire 6P

in their collection.


Off topic, this years poll seems more like a "Whats new" popularity contest than an objective "Must Have" selection. I'm seeing too many niche/speciality/unique lights at the top. For example the SureFire C2 Centurion. Almost no advantages over the 6P yet far steeper price point, and of course exclusivity due to manufacturing bottleneck. 


If I had to list any more:

Fenix E05
Malkoff M61


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Quiksilver said:


> Off topic, this years poll seems more like a "Whats new" popularity contest than an objective "Must Have" selection. I'm seeing too many niche/speciality/unique lights at the top. For example the SureFire C2 Centurion. Almost no advantages over the 6P yet far steeper price point, and of course exclusivity due to manufacturing bottleneck.



SureFire's C2 has been popular since the very start of this topic. Owning both a C2 and a handful of 6Ps, I can honestly see why the C2 is trumping the 6P. Far from being a niche or specialty light, a C2 has all the advantages of a 6P (minus the checkering) along with a couple of useful features not found on the 6P. That clip really helps in carrying the light. No need for a holster, or a jacket with a thick pocket. The rubberized grip-ring isn't just useful for those who use the SureFire with a handgun in low-light conditions. The overall square shape of the light means that the lack of knurling doesn't make it ridiculously slippery if hands are a bit wet. (Something that DOES happen with SureFire's E1B.)


----------



## langham

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Monocrom said:


> SureFire's C2 has been popular since the very start of this topic. Owning both a C2 and a handful of 6Ps, I can honestly see why the C2 is trumping the 6P. Far from being a niche or specialty light, a C2 has all the advantages of a 6P (minus the checkering) along with a couple of useful features not found on the 6P. That clip really helps in carrying the light. No need for a holster, or a jacket with a thick pocket. The rubberized grip-ring isn't just useful for those who use the SureFire with a handgun in low-light conditions. The overall square shape of the light means that the lack of knurling doesn't make it ridiculously slippery if hands are a bit wet. (Something that DOES happen with SureFire's E1B.)


 I personally like the 6P more, due to the ability to put a P60 pill in it and have good heat transfer. I put a de-domed XP-G2 led in one and drove it at 1.4A, and that old retired military issued tool became an amazing light again. On the other hand I far prefer the TN-31 XM-L2 version as the light that everyone should have.


----------



## RustyNutts

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD32 UE (EDC, great flashlight!)
Nitecore EZ AA R5 - (solid EDC keychain light)


----------



## Verndog

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore EA4
EagleTac D25A
Solarforce L2 (P or M)


----------



## azzid

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire c2
HDS Clicky hi-cri


----------



## Doppelspalt

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC52


----------



## srmd22

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Oops, wrong thread, edited. Since I am here though, I will agree about the RA clicky, and my Lummi Wee 25.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



langham said:


> I personally like the 6P more, due to the ability to put a P60 pill in it and have good heat transfer.



You can do the same with a C2. The heat transfer would be an issue with a stock G2 inca. model.


----------



## nativecajun

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My main user is my muyshondt AEON Natural, back up carried at the same time 4sevens mini CR2 Other lights owned. Preon 1 black, HDS Clicky Lowest on the line 120 lumen, Surfire E1E waiting for a decent led drop in that does not alter the appearence of the light at all, Gerber Task light M red led, Quark Pro CR123 x1cell. The gerber task M, I bought for my brotherinlaw to go to "can't remember to well' but I think Afgahnistan ? spelling and place--- to do some freelance journalism. He gave it back to me upon return.


----------



## Gulliverfoyle

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surprised no one voted for the Nitecore SRT7. That's my must have.


----------



## 96transam

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Malkoff wildcat. A useable low and an amazing high, simple twist of the head to change between them. I love it


----------



## kj2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK51, PD35. Armytek Predator V2.5 xp-g2. Nitecore SRT7

Edit: no SRT7 for me. On the PD35 not 100% sure.


----------



## Sukram

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Armytek Predator. It's multifunctional light. Variety of modes allows to choose needful mode.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. *Surefire E1B*. Solid. Two useful levels. Great throw. Great size. Nice clip. 
2. *Quark 1 x AA/14500 or 1 x CR123/RCR, regular Hi CRI*, take your pick. Great color. Many levels. Downside? Don't know how tough it will be. 
3. *Quark 1 x AA/14500 or 1 x CR123/RCR, tactical R5, cool white*. Two levels. Normal and crazy bright. Downside? See. # 2.
4. *Surefire E2e. * Because sometimes you just need the incan warm fuzzzies. Downside? Clip is ... meh. 
5. *Surefire G2 w/Malkoff M61wLL*. Strong, simple, nice color, long runtime. Downside? I only have one of them. 

Honorale Mention:
*Inova T1 TFFC K2*. One level, bright enough. Nice beam profile. 4.5 hours. Built like a tank. Downside. The batteries go in bass-ackward. 

(I'd have put the HDS 140 and Hi CRI, and Surefire A2 with Calipsoii warm white LED rign on there at 2 & 3, but I sold them. We all make mistakes.)


----------



## lightknot

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Defiant 493 lumen Tactical Super Thrower. GREAT bang for the buck thrower. Range: > 1400 ft, Cost: $25.


----------



## markito

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore EA4W


----------



## NowIC

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Streamlight Strion rechargeable - used almost daily for 4 years, extremely durable against shock and water/contamination resistant, long battery life, rechargeable, multiple modes, tail clicky (recently having problems with the clicky requiring an over-hard press).
2. Al Modamag Drake - carried daily on main keyring for 3+ years, reliable, durable, very high output/size ratio, multiple modes, lightweight, small, jewelry-like appearance, long battery life. Infrequently used and sometimes I go a few months without recharging, yet the battery has never depleted. Recently moved to the motorcycle keyring as I just got a Veleno Designs Quantum D2 for my main keyring because it's black color matches the keyring better and I like the infinite variability. The Valeno may be brighter, but the Valeno had a freshly charged battery while the Drake did not.
3. 4Sevens Preon P2 - regular use around the house for 3+ years, multiple modes, bright, tail clicky, easy to use, excellent all-around go-to light.
4. IlluminaTi CA1-Ti - regular pocket carry for 3+ years, multiple modes, nice knurling, bright, small, very high output/size ratio.
5. Surefire Executive Elite E2E - nightstand duty for 4 years, tail clicky, bright, 123A li-ion batteries have a long storage life.

I've bought and used many more lights, but these have stood the test of time and use, and application suitability. I recently bought a Sipik BK32 with a tail clicky, multiple modes, and rechargeable battery that I am very excited about but I haven't thoroughly put it through its paces yet. This one is currently being carried in my travel/bug out bag and I've been taking it on walks, etc.


----------



## Tactika

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Hi all,

I'm surprised none talked about Lupine flashlights 

My choice would be :
- Lupine Betty TL S
- Fenix PD32 (especially Ultimate Edition)
- Nitecore EA4W

The Nitecore SRT3 is not available yet, but it seems to be a real must-have EDC flashlight (using both AA/14500 and CR123 batteries).


----------



## uriah heep

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Fenix LD-01.
2. Streamlight nanolight.
Great EDC lights!


----------



## RWeis

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Thrunite TN31


----------



## D2000

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Definitely the Tri EDC from Mac. It's always (and i mean always) within my reach.


----------



## Rexlion

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Must have my Maratac AAA! 
Nor could I bear to part with my Quark RGB.


----------



## mhpreston

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Gulliverfoyle said:


> Surprised no one voted for the Nitecore SRT7. That's my must have.



I've got an 800 lumen Xtar in the car; a 220 lumen LED Lensor by the back door and an upgraded Maglite in the bedroom. Plus two head torches among the camping kit. Oh - and a clinical pocket torch... 

But I've just ordered an SRT7 and reckon it will do a great job!


----------



## DUQ

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Here's my list.

Surefire U2
Surefire M6
Surefire M3
Quark Mini 123 Ti.
Fenix E01


----------



## ksichels

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E35




-- its relatively small and extremely bright.


----------



## Flashlightaholic

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I bought the new Fenix RC10 3500 lumen rechargeable flashlight from the guys at Batterymax in Australia and it is one extreme torch. Superior to the TK75 and runs on one single battery big 7.4v battery. I love the fact you dont have to remove batteries to charge them. With the RC10 just plug the ac power straight into the torch. The fuel guage on the end is so handy. Always know how much battery life i have left.


----------



## logwalker3

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Flashlightaholic..........The Fenix RC10 only goes up to 380 lumens. Not sure where you are getting the 3,500 lumens from? Maybe you are referring to the RC40....


----------



## logwalker3

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

My Vote is for the FENIX PD35:thumbsup:


----------



## cigarbufff

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



logwalker3 said:


> My Vote is for the FENIX PD35:thumbsup:


 dido


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



cigarbufff said:


> dido



I love that band. _Ditto _on the love.


----------



## Carry_Yang

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

nitecore SRT7
nitecore TM26
nitecore EA4
Surefire U2
Surefire M6


----------



## 1c3d0g

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Klarus XT11 (XM-L2). :rock:


----------



## ragnarok164

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK75
Fenix PD32UE
Eagletac D25CL2 Clicky
Nitecore SRT3
JETBeam RRT-01


----------



## ericjohn

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I am well aware that y'all know of my interest in Industrial and Explosion Proof flashlights. I cannot wait for my situation to improve so I can get me one of the Bright Star Atex flashlights.

Here is a link to them:
http://www.flashlight.com/worksafe-led-atex/

It will probably be awhile before retailers (both local and online) will have them in stock. I wonder if they will even be available here in the States.


----------



## dml24

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E25


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*


Surefire L1
Surefire A2
Surefire A2L
Klarus XT11
Jetbeam Jet III-M (R2)


----------



## 8steve88

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I've not been collecting for long so my choices have been low budget, but I like them. Not a complete list but these three get used the most.
Nitecore MT2A
SolarForce L2T with SolarForce CREE XLamp XM-L (T6 binned) 500Lm 3 mode Drop-in
SolarForce L2M with Solarforce Ultra-Violet Drop-In.


----------



## kj2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Lately the Fenix RC40 is a must-have for me. But first, have to sell my Olight SR95UT.


----------



## DMitchell

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Eagletac G25C2MK - I love Eagletac clicky switches, U.I. rubber grip ring, hand feel, freaking raw power, no pencil beam with optional diffuser. 
Foursevens Preon P0 SS - Nothing, and I mean nothing is worse than looking at a hotspot up close.
ZebraLight SC52W - Believe it, or not there are $500 lights that don't have a U.I. this advanced.
Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L U2 - Once again, nothing worse than looking at a hotspot up close, fantastic screw on diffuser, and when I need to reach out a little bit I take the diffuser off. 
Oveready Defense Light - The Oveready Z32 fitting ring is marvelous, and makes every P60 dropin that is supposed to be Surefire compatible fit perfect. The light is bomb proof, and with knurling like this I'm not dropping it. Genius I say!


Lights I think offer similar value but didn't make my top 5:
HDS Systems EDC Clicky / ZebraLight SC600 / Foursevens Preon Revo / Fenix E05 / Malkoff M61N, M61 219 / Nailbender or CustomLites P60 NVSL219 4500K 92+ CRI Orange Peel / CustomLites SunLight XML2 Warm White 90+ CRI / SolarForce P1D / Eagletac P100C2 XPG S2 / Surefire C3 / Surefire Z2 / Surefire G2Z / Fenix LD20 / Romisen RC-G2 / Tank 007 E09 w/diffuser / Old USA made NovaTac EDC 120


----------



## niter1dah

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

TrustFire Mini 01 - Attached to my keychain since it came out thanks to glowing reviews from here. Best bang for your buck keychain light ever! :thumbsup:If you don't have one yet... quit waiting. 
Coast HP17 - Impulse buy at Fry's. Bright XM-L based light running off standard D cell batteries.
Pelican M6 2330 - The one that you can take to hell and back and it will still work.


----------



## Merlin Pan

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC52w


----------



## bwhiteside

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Just ordered a Malkoff MDC; so that's my new favorite. Previous was Surefire EB1.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



bwhiteside said:


> Just ordered a Malkoff MDC; so that's my new favorite. Previous was Surefire EB1.



:welcome:

Just to clarify, this topic is about those lights that you have had enough experience with that you'd not just recommend to others; but would never sell because you've used them enough that they are absolute "Must-Have" lights. This really isn't the topic for recently purchased models that are currently new favorites.


----------



## Blackbird13

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire c-3 Ha 
surefire B1R-BK HID 
In my opinion these two pieces are true craftsmanship wish Surefire and Pk could of worked things out so we could of seen more greats


----------



## creyc

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Merlin Pan said:


> Zebralight SC52w





bwhiteside said:


> Just ordered a Malkoff MDC; so that's my new favorite. Previous was Surefire EB1.





Monocrom said:


> This really isn't the topic for recently purchased models that are currently new favorites.



Well put.

I think the only light in my collection that would be appropriate for this thread is my 6P, not a very creative suggestion I know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S_Alomar

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E05. Currently it serves as my keychain light and has helped me a lot when I needed it.


----------



## 3liminate

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK75 = Amazing


----------



## vulkans

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore TM25 of course


----------



## makapuu

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 Nice size, tint, brightness, build quality, and UI.
It doesn't throw that far, but it lights up the first 175 to 200 feet really well.

NiteCore TM26. Still my favorite, but the Eagletac is a very close 2nd.
The TM26 pretty much has most of the qualities of the SX25L3 that appeals to me.
The NiteCore does throws almost twice as far as the Eagletac, but the Eagletac has a much, much better tint.
The TM26 is a little more bulkier in your pants pocket, and the weight has that pull your pants down feeling, but it has the status readouts on a OLED screen, a flashing button that helps you find it in the dark easier, all that bling is good for showing off also. :naughty:
The beam profile on both lights look pretty much the same, fat hotspot, and bright spill. Beam width is also about the same.
If NiteCore made a TM26 with XM-L2's that had the same tint as the MT-G2, I would jump.


----------



## Floppy legs

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Thrunite Scorpion V.2 ( with turbo head )


----------



## Stefano

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight H600


----------



## bigpond1966

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) Firefoxes FF4
2) Fenix pd35
3) Nitecore tm26


----------



## Ratton

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1.) Nitecore TM26
2.) Fenix RC40
3.) Fenix TK75
4.) Xtar H2 Commander CR


----------



## MBentz

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

SureFire C2
Eagletac SX25L3 (MT-G2)
ArmyTek Predator 2.5 Pro
SureFire M3
SureFire 9P


----------



## Longdraw

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E01


----------



## oRAirwolf

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Jetbeam RRT-01
Zebralight SC52w
Nitecore TM26
BTU Shocker
Niwalker BK-FA02


----------



## creyc

oRAirwolf said:


> Jetbeam RRT-01
> Zebralight SC52w
> Nitecore TM26
> BTU Shocker
> Niwalker BK-FA02



I'd have to agree with that, sir!


----------



## Ned-L

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti (my new favorite)
Zebralight SC600
Muyshondt Aeon


----------



## OsheasTorch

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

definitely the foursevens mini... extreme light in a tiny package!


----------



## Vish

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight sc52
fenix e05
nitecore ea4
fenix e01


----------



## Capolini

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix TK-75







Fenix TK-75
Jetbeam BC-40
Black Shadow Terminator 4[U3]

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"
*


----------



## photonmaster

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight SC600 mk2
Zebralight S6330 
Elektrolumens Firesword V


----------



## Blue72

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

After many years and crazy advances in flashlight I still love the:

ARC AAA


----------



## LedTed

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

+1 for NiteCore D11 (V2)

NiteCore SRT7

In fact, NiteCore is missing from the list in the first post.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD35


----------



## Holiday

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

SUNWAYMAN D40A 
JETBeam RRT01 
Fenix TK75 
Fire-Foxes FF4 
SHADOW JM26 
Niteye JA10 
ThruNite Catapult V3


----------



## dcopsutton

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Sunwayman V10R for me


----------



## roberta

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Nitecore EA4 :thumbsup:
Nitecore TM26 :thumbsup:
Nitecore SRT7 :thumbsup:
Fenix HL10 Headlamp :thumbsup:

Best Regards, :grouphug:
Roberta :devil:


----------



## MattSPL

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Cr123/16340 - Olight S10

AA/14500 - Zebralight sc52

18650 - Armytek Wizard Pro

26650 - Shadow SL3


----------



## HaileStorm

*The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Armytek Predator - for sheer programmability, durability, top notch optics and fail-safe system
Nitecore SRT3 Defender - very innovative (magnetic ring and a secondary led), powerful and flexibility


----------



## jimboutilier

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) Quantum D2
2) Eagletac D25C Ti Clicky
3) Sunwayman V11R
4) HDS EDC Rotary
5) Jetbeam RRT-01


----------



## Theron

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Quantum D2 
Malkoff Neutral Wildcat
Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made


----------



## One missed call

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

For me that would be (in no particular order):

1. Fire-Foxes FF4;
2. JETBeam DDR30 (XML2);
3. Nitecore TM15;
4. Sup Beam K40vn (XML2); and
5. L3/SB X40vn (XML2).


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Nitecore TM26 for flood
2. Fenix TK75 for mix
3. K40vn (Vinh modified Supbeam K40) for dedicated throw
4. G25C2 diffuser
5. G25C2 diffuser

My three are all larger lights, I picked those because there is simply no way to choose a single 1x18650 light over all others. There are just so many of them, and each has their own use. 

If you have an Eagletac G25C2 Mk II, you NEED to get the diffuser for it. I cannot emphasize this enough. All diffusers need to be as good as this one - no extra stuff to carry, very high quality, looks good, and it makes the light incredibly versatile. I am going to keep repeating myself until they listen - we need more diffusers like this!


----------



## stoli67

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I am only going to mention 1...


SPY007


----------



## STiFTW

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD35
Fenix TK75


----------



## Marc85495

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) Sunwayman D40A (all around use)
2) Zebralight SC600 (all around use)
3) TK70 (when big guns are needed!)
4) Thrunite Ti (3-60 lumen model, on my bedside.

Those are the lights that end up in my hands whenever I need light. My G25C2 MK II was one of my favourites, but the tailcap clickies are getting less and less used as I prefer the "front" button configuration. I really love the twin button UI on the D40A!


----------



## teacher

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

*ThruNite LN31 XM-L2 U2
Fenix LD-41
JETBeam PA-10 XM-L
Ray X-60*
[_TBD / to be decided_]


----------



## hjkl

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Two that I can't see myself parting with and wouldn't hesitate recommending:
HDS EDC Clicky
Veleno Designs Quantum


----------



## fb2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix E01 has been a great little EDC light.


----------



## jalal20

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

So no one mentioned cool fall? I sold everything to get my spy 007 xml2. 
I've owned hds,mcgizmo macs and many others and the spy is better all around

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Razzle

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



STiFTW said:


> Fenix PD35
> Fenix TK75



These get my vote, as I just ordered both!


----------



## Lomandor

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1) HDS Systems EDC Clicky 

I noticed there is nothing to say if it is just for stock standard flashlights, or if flashlights by modders can also be included? 
I may add or to this once this is clarified


----------



## BamaJohn

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Thrunite TN31 modded by Vinh
2. Crelant 7G5v2 4a w/dedome
3. Crelant V9U2
4. Uniquefire UF-T20 4a w/XPG2
5. SS ZY-C10-S 3a w/XPG2

Of course, the only 'stock' light is the V9U2, and it is perfect.........but.........modders are modders for a reason........


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

With all these lights with just one vote, do people feel that those lights are a must have for everyone (as the purpose of the thread) or are they just trying to justify their purchase to themselves, or do they have such inexperience with lights to think that particular light is best?


----------



## wedlpine

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



GrizzlyAdams said:


> With all these lights with just one vote, do people feel that those lights are a must have for everyone (as the purpose of the thread) or are they just trying to justify their purchase to themselves, or do they have such inexperience with lights to think that particular light is best?



You can only recommend what you are familiar with. I only have two of the top fifteen lights. Would I recommend one of the other lights? Based on what I have read on different lights, maybe. I think if everybody owned the same lights, the list would probably be much shorter.

I think people's recommendations for the "Must Have List" of lights are based on what they have used in the past.


----------



## Lulyzhou

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I only have Surefire C2.


----------



## bright star

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Wow... so many choices. for me the next one will be fenix tk75 2900 lumens.


----------



## Theron

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Malkoff MD2 Turn-key with High-Low Switch and M361N LMH drop-in.


----------



## pebbles

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Zebralight H602 neutral floody
Fenix TK41 Industry Standard rechargeable AA
EagleTacG225C2 Mark II Cree XL2 U2 Deep reflector and compact package throw


----------



## A.O.

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Bday & Christmas are on the horizon and I have a nice list made up, but rules are lights you already have.. I've several Surfires but I'm not voting them at this time....

My only vote right now is for my *Fenix TK75 2900* lumen light... permanently mine!


----------



## Razzle

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Of the many lights I've purchased since I joined this website a couple of weeks ago, the only one that I cannot stop playing with is my.....

Zebralight SC52! This little light is amazing with a fresh 14500.


----------



## bsharp5utk

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Surefire A2 Aviator!


----------



## sandalian

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Phew.. reading this post makes me realize that most of my flashlights are outdated 
Sorry for OOT.


----------



## Sno4Life

Zebralight h600 (I have the warm version) 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I would vote for the SPY007.
Programming, size, relative rarity, 3,300 mAh , just too much in a 3" light not to be on a wish list for many flashaholics


----------



## n1e103

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

1. Fenix TK75 XM-L2
2. Nitecore MT40
3. Jetbeam BC40 NW

I will be ordering another TK75 for my wife as the level spacing, throw/flood, run time and UI is most suited for our need.


----------



## photonmaster

I would add the Zebralight H602. 

Ever thought of doing a list of only STOCK lights? 

So, if you have modded it then it cannot go on the list?


----------



## blazinwv

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I can't see myself ever parting with the Veleno Designs Quantum D2! Fantastic keyring light.


----------



## .PPTRanger

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Quark 123^2 Pro - Everyday utility EDC
Surefire G2X Tactical - Caveman simple, momentary-only 320 lumen

Aside from headlamps (If allowed? Princeton Tec Fred), that's what I've standardized on.


----------



## mward94

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Foursevens Quark QP2A-X


----------



## heavyduty

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Veleno Designs Quantum D2 keychain
Zebralight SC52w pocket carry


----------



## Per-Sev

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Lenslight KO titanium delta grip 2x123
Lenslight KO aluminum 2X123
The only two lights I own or need.


----------



## TRiley

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

HDS rotary 200


----------



## kj2

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Fenix PD35
Fenix TK75
ArmyTek Predator (Pro)
Fenix HP25

These are my favorite lights for this year


----------



## 880arm

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



880arm said:


> Five that I would not part with:
> 
> Surefire C2
> Surefire LX2 (unless they release the Ultramax)
> Surefire E1B (until I get an EB1)
> Malkoff Wildcat
> JetBeam RRT-0



My how things change over the course of a year. My list now looks totally different than before.

1) SureFire EB2 (it's almost the LX2 Ultra and is my most often carried, and used, light)
2) Malkoff Wildcat (Everyone should have one of these)
3) Elzetta Charlie with High Output Head (a whole handful of awesome)
4) SureFire EB1 (for those times when it's not convenient to carry the EB2)
5) SureFire C2 (still my favorite P60 host)


----------



## RTR882

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

MBI HF R
Britestrike EPLI


----------



## LlF

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

could anyone explain like im 5 why hds is that good?


----------



## DpM

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I cast my vote for: Muyshondt Aeon
Easy carry on keychain, never have to replace batteries.


----------



## Triac

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Sunwayman V10R Ti 
Niteye EYE10 TiC
JETBeam TCR1
Olight S10 Ti
FourSevens Mini 123


----------



## Z-Tab

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I have not yet added my list. Here's where I'm at at the end of 2013.

Spy 007
Tain Flute
Surefire G2
Malkoff MDC
Surefire T1A


----------



## leditbe

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Olight M20 Warrior (due to longlasting low mode)

Ledlenser V2 (first led flashlight)


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

I'll cast my vote for my last two lights: Olight S10 and Olight i3s

Geoff


----------



## BriteGeek

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

4Sevens Mini ML 123. I never leave home without it!


----------



## Aahhyes68

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

TK75
TK41


and.......maybe the XTAR B20 Pilot... It's just too good for a $37 light... Lol..


----------



## supra1988t

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Eagletac D25C Clicky


----------



## hpemitter

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



mvyrmnd said:


> Mac's Tri-EDC. It'll be extracted from my old, dead, clawed hands.



 I am fairly new to the led market, but a have a light that is in my opinion the best edc for the money.
It is the Inova xs. Quality,size, 1-aaa battery, it fits in my coin pocket of my bluejeans, and it will light up half my back yard in pitch darkness.
I payed around 25 dollars for it on Amazon. I think it is hard to beat, for the money.


----------



## Dead Goat

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

After reading this thread I must admit I am surprised at the general lack of consensus on anything.


----------



## AbbyY

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



Dead Goat said:


> After reading this thread I must admit I am surprised at the general lack of consensus on anything.



This is called unity in diversity 

Fenix TK75
Olight M3X
Armytek Barracuda
Fenix PD35


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*

Obviously this thread needs updated for 2014. Anyone willing to take this over? I admit I don't currently have the time to devote to maintaining this thread or tallying the votes...

I'd be happy to set someone up with a spreadsheet that makes tallying votes a little easier. Let me know..

- Rich


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



RichS said:


> Obviously this thread needs updated for 2014. Anyone willing to take this over? I admit I don't currently have the time to devote to maintaining this thread or tallying the votes...
> 
> I'd be happy to set someone up with a spreadsheet that makes tallying votes a little easier. Let me know..
> 
> - Rich



Hi Rich,

PM'd you way back last year that I'd be more than happy to take it on.
I actually made an automated tally counter script which will work very nicely as long as folks use a reasonably uniform syntax for posting their votes such as prefixing it with a number 
eg.
1. first choice
2. second choice
3. third choice
4. fourth choice
5. fifth choice

I can run it monthly (or even weekly) and it will always use the newest choices in case a member decides to post more than once in the thread.

Feel welcome to PM me on the next steps.

Cheers,
Tgwnn


----------



## RichS

*Re: The 2013 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!*



the_guy_with_no_name said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> PM'd you way back last year that I'd be more than happy to take it on.
> I actually made an automated tally counter script which will work very nicely as long as folks use a reasonably uniform syntax for posting their votes such as prefixing it with a number
> eg.
> 1. first choice
> 2. second choice
> 3. third choice
> 4. fourth choice
> 5. fifth choice
> 
> I can run it monthly (or even weekly) and it will always use the newest choices in case a member decides to post more than once in the thread.
> 
> Feel welcome to PM me on the next steps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tgwnn



Thanks so much for being willing to take this on Tgwnn! For next steps, please start a new thread using this title and change 2013 to 2014. You can copy/paste as much of the first post of this one as you see fit, so that rules and intentions are made clear to voters. Once you have it created, please reach out to a moderator to remove this sticky and put your new one up as a sticky.

*Mods* - just a heads-up to this upcoming request from Tgwnn. Thanks in advance for your assistance!

-Rich


----------

